# Languages



## Androxine Vortex (Dec 30, 2011)

For my story the main language is something I invented that is a mix of Danish/Norwegian/Finnish and some mixes of viking/nordic names. Don't worry the whole story isn't written in this langauge haha but the names of places and people will have this "accent" to it.

I did have a huge list of possible sentences and names saved on my computer but then I went on a long, long vacation. When I got back, for some reason it was all deleted.

Can anyone here give me some name suggestions please? I really hate to start all over as i don't remember much. Here is what I remember:

Jouvun (name of language, also called Norther)

Sie blleck ivier (common phrase such as good day)

FiÃ¸rsk (character)
Hrudden (character)
FÃ¸rtislav (character)
StygÃ¥sh (character)
Hemett (character)
Krej (character)

Tresmyrd (city)


That's really all i've got. I'm really upset I lost my data I had literally entire paragraphs of possible sentences and names of words.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 6, 2012)

I lost several chapters of a book, I try to save outside my computer frequently just in case.

If you are good at the mentioned languages, go with it. I try not to use to much other languages, as I am not good at learning another language and have trouble keeping the languages straight. (I know some: German, Greek, Japanese, Spanish, when I can't think of a word, I usually think of the word in one of the other languages. I can count in these languages, other then that, Japanese is greek to me....


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 6, 2012)

Bummer, 
Have you tried the restore option on your PC? sometimes you can backup to a save point when you know your files were there. 

I have lost work too so I understand how you must be feeling right about now. Have you checked to see if you managed to email any of it to someone? I found a good portion of my lost work that way, and only ended up having to rewrite the newest parts which were still fresh in my head.

Don't beat yourself up. 

However, it is a good idea to save your work off site as well as to your PC. 
A thumb drive, disk, or External Hard drive all work well. 

If you are cheap like me, or forgetful like me set up a second email acount, and email yourself up to date versions of your work before you log out for the day. That way even if your PC craps out you won't have to start all over again ever. 
Hope that helps, 
~BL~


----------



## The Grey Sage (Jan 6, 2012)

About your language: your names would be hard for the reader to keep track of but the phrases my add quite a bit of spark to your story.


----------



## Aurelian (Jan 24, 2012)

The Grey Sage said:


> About your language: your names would be hard for the reader to keep track of but the phrases my add quite a bit of spark to your story.


I agree with Grey, Nordic names have a boggling effect on my mind because i dont understand it very well but adding a little flair of it is advisable.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 25, 2012)

on losing data,
I attach my work to an email then send it to myself, and save it in a file in my email account. I can access it from any computer that I can get online with and if my computer dies, is killed, or corrupted I still have it, and I don't have to pay a special site to maintain it.


----------

